
Show HN: Gitlab – Improving Code Review Workflow with a Browser Extension - mikescops
https://blog.dashlane.com/improving-our-code-review-workflow-with-a-browser-extension/
======
mikescops
I made a free and open-source browser extension to access easily to merge
requests you are assigned to and the ones you created.

If you want to go straight to the point, here is the code:
[https://github.com/Mikescops/gitlab-notify-
extension](https://github.com/Mikescops/gitlab-notify-extension)

